# الفيديو باللغة العربية مجانا احترف الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الكمبيوتر Icdl وبرامج أخرى



## احمد رونى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع رائع يعلمك برامج الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الكمبيوتر ICDL بشرح فيديو باللغة العربية مجانا

واجهة الموقع فقط باللغة الإنجليزية ولكن الفيديوهات التعليمية جميعها باللغة العربية

الموقع رائع وسريع والصوت والصورة واضحين جداً وبدون تسجيل فقط إدخل لتتعلم

هذا هو رابط الموقع

http://www.bestlearn.110mb.com/index.html

بعد الدخول
إختار الوحدة المراد تعلمها (الموقع يعرض سبع وحدات الـ ICDL كاملة) ثم استمع إلى الدروس فورا بشكل مباشر


بالإضافة إلى أن الموقع به تعليم بالفيديو أيضا لمجموعة من البرامج الرائعة الأخرى والتي تهم الكثير مثل

أدوب بريمير - أدوب أفتر إفكت - أوتوكاد 2d - أوتوكاد 3d - تعليم الويندوز - تعليم الإنترنت - الأوت لوك - ميكروسوفت بابلشر - ميكروسوفت فيزيو - ميكروسوفت بروجيكت - لغة الإتش تي إم إل

وأعتقد أنه سوف يزداد مع الأيام


منقول للأمانة للفائدة


----------



## فاتح روما (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## laith1 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا ...


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جميل جدا و لفيديو يحوي الكثير


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف و الف عافية


----------



## المُبْحِر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مييجوب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yous44 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله
جزاك الله


----------



## ممدوح الغريب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر الله لك سعيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عاشق الخيال (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت


----------



## مييجوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مييجوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## مييجوب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## haci farid (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مييجوب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ام قصر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مييجوب (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع


----------



## eng_hind (25 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## knight eng (28 أبريل 2009)

_Thank u _2ooooooooooo


----------



## مييجوب (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابجديات (4 مايو 2009)

:20:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو مودود (6 مايو 2009)

نشكرك جدا أخي وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رونى (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## عامرالحربي (7 مايو 2009)

الله يطيك العافية بس كل بالغه الأنجليزية ارجوا أفهامي وشكراً


----------



## عامرالحربي (7 مايو 2009)

أشرحوا لنا ياخي والله أني قاعد أتصفح الصفحات ولكن كله بالغه الأنجيزية


----------



## مييجوب (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## مييجوب (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## ادور (15 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر لك التقدم والنجاح


----------



## مييجوب (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عبد السيد (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## F_Mahmoud (25 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرايابشمهندس


----------



## مييجوب (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسه33 (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووور كثير عالإفاده


----------



## مييجوب (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مييجوب (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع ائع


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (5 يونيو 2009)

mashkor yapompoooooooooooo


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخونا أحمد

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## shake_waves2001 (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامى صدقى مصطفى (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عدي السماوي (13 يونيو 2009)

Thank you from my heart


----------



## shake_waves2001 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (24 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزيت عنا خيرا


----------



## smart kid (24 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lekcil (26 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه امابعد:جزاك الله خيرا أخي وأرجو الله العظيم ان يجعلك دائما ممن يستفيدون ويفيدون ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## shake_waves2001 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## SU1AK (7 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ على الموقع
73
su1ak


----------



## shake_waves2001 (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## سندريلا هندسة (14 يوليو 2009)

_جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس_


----------



## shake_waves2001 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## كونى عائشة (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا كنت محتاجاها


----------



## مييجوب (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## M.Gad (4 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you 
man


----------



## مييجوب (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كهربائي مجتهد (7 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير على جهودك القيمة والمفيدة 
جزاك الله خيرا مما قدمت وايضا شكررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يااخي وجزاك الله خيرا............


----------



## حربي والوفاء دربي (8 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه برنامج مفيد


----------



## مييجوب (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## احمد هندسه (11 أغسطس 2009)

* 
مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## مييجوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مييجوب (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخيرو بارك فيك


----------



## مييجوب (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ANYDATA (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور تسلم ياورد على الموضوع


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوعك عنجد روعة . مشكوووووور


----------



## ahmed60888 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## دى ماركو (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*






لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
*​


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (24 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف موقع مستظاف على مساحة مجانية لو انشر الموضوع في منتدى المشاغب او شبوة او برامج نت لحترق الترافك 
لدى الموقع وتقفل موقعك ..

اخي اذا كان لديك خير فحاول استئجآر استضافة تظمن بها استمرارية الموقع على حسب المحتوى وعدد الزوار المتوقع ..


مودتي وشكرآ لك .,.

اخيك
ملاعب الآسنة ’’


----------



## احمد رونى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ملاعب الأسنة قال:


> للأسف موقع مستظاف على مساحة مجانية لو انشر الموضوع في منتدى المشاغب او شبوة او برامج نت لحترق الترافك
> لدى الموقع وتقفل موقعك ..
> 
> اخي اذا كان لديك خير فحاول استئجآر استضافة تظمن بها استمرارية الموقع على حسب المحتوى وعدد الزوار المتوقع ..
> ...



اخى الكريم انا كاتب فى نهايه الموضوع ان الموضوع منقول


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور
وجزاك الله كل خير
وكتبه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zerour (3 أكتوبر 2009)

[*شكر الله لك سعيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## سومر عباس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراّ جزيلاّ اخي الكريم
بارك الله بجهودك.


----------



## obied allah (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكوررررررررر


----------



## omar_fat7y (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كبير والله يا هندسة . شكرا جزيلا بصراحة موقع هايل
جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## مييجوب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بن على السعيد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## احمد البحطيطى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedragab1250 (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر طنطاوى (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وذادك من علمه


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يعجز القلم عن شكرك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمية على على (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد المجيد المطيري (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## lion86 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------

